# plastisol transfers and organic cottons



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anybody have experience in using plastisol on organic cotton? Or do they hold up just the same as non organic?

Larry


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cotton is cotton. They hold up the same.


----------

